# Free Knives



## Phil Elmore (Aug 1, 2003)

*Win these knives, free!*







Subscribe to The _Martialist_ before August 15 and be the one lucky subscriber to win this grab bag of free knives!  Knives include two BOSS Cheetahs, several M-Techs, a CRKT "Stiff K.I.S.S.," three rubber-handled neck knives, and a Chinese knockoff copy of the Cold Steel Spike.  I've picked a number between 1 and 500.  Be the subscriber closest to the number I picked and you win the knives, free and clear.  You must be 21 to win and you must enter using PayPal to subscribe.

Click Here to Enter by Subscribing to The Martialist

Here's the thing -- I'll send a ten-dollar payment BACK to the winner, which means the winner gets both the knives and a free subscription for having won.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 1, 2003)

You could take over a small country with that many knives!


----------



## Phil Elmore (Aug 2, 2003)

Not too many responses yet -- I strongly encourage those who have not done so to subscribe, because the sooner you do, the better your chances of winning, hint, hint.


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 2, 2003)

O.K. Phil, I subscribed. Although, I am sure that I didn't win a damn thing...I never win anything  

Well, at least I have your e-zine subscription...so I guess we both win there, right?  

:asian:


----------



## Phil Elmore (Aug 3, 2003)

Don't count yourself out yet, Paul.  It will depend on the total number of subscribers, of course, but you've got a good chance.  And yes, you get the subscriber content.

On Monday I will mail out or make available for download the three issues we've got out so far -- May, June, and July -- to all new subscribers.  (Everyone gets a "charter subscription" so they miss nothing that has taken place so far.)

Everyone else, you too have a good chance of winning, particularly if you subscribe sooner rather than later.   No one under 21 can win, however -- I can't just mail sharp knives to the neighborhood children.


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sharp Phil _
> *Don't count yourself out yet, Paul.  It will depend on the total number of subscribers, of course, but you've got a good chance.  And yes, you get the subscriber content.
> 
> On Monday I will mail out or make available for download the three issues we've got out so far -- May, June, and July -- to all new subscribers.  (Everyone gets a "charter subscription" so they miss nothing that has taken place so far.)
> ...



Darn it! So does this mean that I shouldn't be mailing out apples with razor blades in them either?  

I look forward to reading your publication, Phil

 

PAUL


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 4, 2003)

please remember:

butterfly style knives are not legal in california and several other states.


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 5, 2003)

But there legal in Michigan, so bring it on!  

Ah...the militia state.... :rofl:


----------



## Phil Elmore (Aug 5, 2003)

I'll be double-checking with the eventual winner to make sure I'm not shipping him or her anything he or she can't have.

If you haven't yet subscribed, you really should do so soon -- the sooner you do, the better your chances of winning.


----------



## Turner (Aug 5, 2003)

I've been meaning to sign up for the martialist, a chance at free knives is always a good incentive for me to do something that I've been meaning to do!


Doug Turner


----------



## J-kid (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey i am 16 and i would love to add those to my collection.

Can i enter if i get my parents parmission? 

Also i already have about 8 full size blades of diffrent kinds.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Aug 6, 2003)

Sorry -- if you're 16 you shouldn't even be reading _The Martialist_.


----------



## J-kid (Aug 6, 2003)

And why is that????


----------



## Phil Elmore (Aug 6, 2003)

Because it's a very frank, often harsh publication intended for adults, that's why.  There's a big notice on the home page that says so.


----------



## J-kid (Aug 6, 2003)

I can read a playboy but not your magazine there better be something really hardcore worse then www.rotten.com or orgris.com ????


----------



## J-kid (Aug 6, 2003)

Consider me more like 20 then you would a 16 year old.

thats how i act thats how i look and i do much of the same stuff.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 6, 2003)

JK-

I like ya, but you're not going to win this one.  Mr. Elmore isn't going to bend his rules, and he doesn't have to, because its his magazine.  Also, depending on where you live, he could get into trouble for sending you weapons, since you are underage.

Probably the only way you could enter is if you got your parents to subscribe. 

Also... You remind me of a lot of other sixteen year olds I know.    
don't be in such a hurry to grow up.  

-N-


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 6, 2003)

Phils publication is aimed at a particular niche, and to cover himself legally, is following certain guidelilnes.  I agree with him fully on this.

Conserning Playboy: "Adult" magazines are usually not sold over the counter to persons under 18...The WaldenBooks I used to work at wouldn't sell em to anyone under 21.  Yes, I had a subscription at 15. Yes I'll agree you can find 'harder' online. There are still laws and liability issues.  Hell, I seriously considered at one time restricting MT to 18+ only.  But, that would have denied us the pleasure of MOB's company. 

BTW: I've seen stuff that would make Rotten.com look like a Dr. Seus book.  I wouldn't show it to anyone under 21 no matter how much I liked em...or hated em.

Peace.
:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Judo-kid _
> *orgris.com*



I get a perfume sit for www.orgris.com.

Age limits are always arbitrary. It's easier to hand out ID cards based on age than Maturity Quotient.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Aug 6, 2003)

I subscribed pretty early, does that mean I have a good chance?  

I'm looking forward to receiving the magazines.  Maybe I'll learn something to surprise my instructor with.  

Dot


----------



## J-kid (Aug 7, 2003)

I just dont like it when people talk down to me like a little kid...
alot of my friends are 18+ so yeah i can pretty much get what i want but i have no need if i wanted porno i can just watch HBO or playboy channel.  Not to mention the internet and things like Kazaa.  But since i am not really into that type of **** really.

I am not in a rush to grow up in any way infact i already past the stage of trying to act all mature i rather chill and do my own thing.  

Yeah i know he wont bend the rules for me and i dont expect him to, just wanted him to realize i have a pretty big weapon collection and wanted to also let him know i am not a shelterd person.  Though i have much to learn and much to see, i was not born yesterday is the type of thing kinda trying to get across.


----------



## J-kid (Aug 7, 2003)

I just forgot the spelling on the website, pretty much same type of lay out as rotten.com  another sick site would be www.consumptionjuction.   com  (Do not click on this one)

alot of weird sick stuff distastful stuff.


----------



## J-kid (Aug 7, 2003)

Kaith what type of crazy stuff makes rotten look like a kids play ground?

I agree i have seen alot worse that makes me feel sick thinking about, but there stuff is still sick none the less.

Well i am pretty desesitised i have seen people die in real life and have seen twisted stuff on-line that would make most people throw up.  The world can be a sick sad place  .


----------



## Phil Elmore (Aug 7, 2003)

I was not aware that sixteen year olds were legally allowed to read _Playboy_.

My point is only that I do not write for kids and prefer that they not read _The Martialist_.  It contains harsh language and honest discussions of violence -- material I don't believe is suitable for those who are underage.

But then, I don't believe anyone under the age of eighteen should be using the Internet without parental supervision.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Aug 12, 2003)

Contest ends Friday.  You still have time to subscribe and get a chance to win.


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 12, 2003)

On a seperate thread, I plug both The Martialist, and MartialTalk Magazine.

From what I have read so far, I think that these are top knotch publications!  

Thread here: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9530


----------



## Phil Elmore (Aug 12, 2003)

Thank you!


----------



## kenpo_cory (Aug 13, 2003)

Good stuff man, I haven't enjoyed a magazine so much since my kenpo instructor had his online publication of "Fighting Systems Magazine"


----------



## Phil Elmore (Aug 14, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## Phil Elmore (Aug 14, 2003)

Contest ends at end-of-day tomorrow.  You still have time to try to win!


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 25, 2003)

Who's our lucky winner!?!?


----------



## Phil Elmore (Aug 25, 2003)

The winner was Will Atwood, father of Morgan Atwood (who contributed several articles in August).  Will subscribed after reading his son's article and won by luck of the draw.

I think he might even have his knives by now.


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 25, 2003)

Congratulations Will !!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 27, 2003)

Good for him!


----------

